# Saddles



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Just out of curiousity what brand of saddle is everyone using??

I have:

2 Westren Rawhides (I swear by this saddle for any working class)
1 Rocky Mountian Saddlery which is a very well made local brand. Great saddle. 
1 Circle Y, I really hate this saddle. I don't think they are that sturdy. But a very good looking saddle. I use this saddle to start the colts. 
1 Big horn. Very nice pleasure saddle. Very comfortable!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I just got a crates last november. It is beautiful...I love it. 

We also have several really good quality barrel saddles that we have accumulated over the years, but I really could not tell you the brands.  They do come in really handy for my lesson kids though, because they have such a secure seat, and the stirrups are very adjustable.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Simco Arab saddle and a Circle Y trail saddle. My sis-in-law has a Simco trail saddle. All were purchased off ebay (I'm an addict :roll: ). 

I really like the older Simcos but the newer ones don't seem to be as well made. :? 

I like my Circle Y because it has a wide gullet and a true full quarter horse bar. My big tank of a QH really needs it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have:
3 Don West gaited horse saddles 1 I got used on ebay, 1 I custom ordered and 1 my husband just custom ordered. They are the ones we use the most. 
1 Big Horn endurance saddle They are comfy aren't they! 
2 Abetta endurance saddles (1 on loan to my preganant farrier) 
1 cheapy Australian gathering dust in the hay barn.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love Circle Y saddles...


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

quick western saddle question. how do you go buy a saddle. I understand the seat fit, but what about to fit the horses back. also is there a western saddle for just about everything.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-That's alright I wasn't saying that you shouldn't like them. I don't like mine. I mean it's a great trail/training saddle. But it's just not a real sturdy saddle. I find the leather on mine is rather thin. 

Tiffany (BTW I have the same name ) Yeah they make a saddle for almost every westren event...reining, cutting, penning, barrel racing, plasure, etc.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got Alamo pleasure saddle last Fall. It has qh bars (unlike semi-qh lots of synthetic have) so fit my qh, and high pommel, so it doesn't sit on my paint withers (that's what I was looking for for quite a bit). Very comfy to sit in (I tried something like 15-20 (at least, I'm very picky  ) different models/brands including other models of Alamo before deciding on one). I also really liked Bill Cook saddle (would be my 2nd choice).

BTW, I too wasn't very impressed about Circle Y even though everyone around talks about it. It's OK, but nothing to die for. JD, it's just matter of taste!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

tiffanyp1980 said:


> quick western saddle question. how do you go buy a saddle. I understand the seat fit, but what about to fit the horses back. also is there a western saddle for just about everything.


As far as saddle fit there is QH, full QH, semi QH, mule, arabian, draft, gaited bars. There are all different tree sizes for fit.
Most western saddles are QH or semi QH bars unless you get into the custom or higher end saddles.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I personally find Circle Y the best.

The Circle S saddles are hilarious.


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am getting a thoroughbred and a paint. would qh bars work for both, semi.. i am confused .lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

tiffanyp1980 said:


> I am getting a thoroughbred and a paint. would qh bars work for both, semi.. i am confused .lol


It really depends on the horse, and how wide they are in the area around/below the withers, how high their withers are, etc. You should definitely get the horses first, and then try to borrow some saddles for sizing purposes. You should be able to run your hand flat under the gullet of the saddle (no pad) while on the horses back with no pinching. You should try this loose, cinched, and then with weight on. If that fits, you then need to check that there is at least about three fingers stacked (hold your hand sideways rather than flat) clearance under the swell area from the front. you should also be able to see air in the center of the saddle when lookin from back to front with no pad on...you don't want it digging into the spine. If you get a chance to try several different sizes of other people's saddles (make sure you know the size), you will then be able to know what size to purchase. 

I am not sure if I correctly described it, so someone else feel free to jump in on that one. 

I am sure this is true of many brands, but Crates' qh size saddle, fits a large percentage of stock type horses...so that might be a place to start with at least the paint...the tb might have a very different build.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tiffany, when I was looking for saddle I made pics of my horses backs/withers/sides as well as wire measurements of the shape and brought it in every store with me to show the sales person (in most stores the sale person is the owner/family member  ) and to seee how it'll fit. Also keep in mind that different brands of saddles can be wider/narrow on bars as well as higher/lower on pommel, so it's in fact hard to say whether it fit your horse if you go with just bar size etc.


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow ! I am getting a headache. lol, what is a wire measure. Never heard of that before, hope that is not a stupid question.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not at all.  I asked lots of questions at this forum and the local one how to measure the saddle (I don't have an option to drive my both horses around to different stores to check the saddles. lol!). 

That's what friend of mine from local forum sent me (how you can take the measurements):

http://www.trumbullmtn.com/Other_Pages/wither_trace_1.htm
http://www.buytack.com/products/saddles/notes/wither-trace.htm
http://www.drafthorseclassified.com/wither_tracing.htm
http://crestridgesaddlery.com/measurements.shtml

What I did was took flexible wire, then took measurements with wire of the shape of my horse's backs. Then placed the wire on hard paper, draw and cut it so I'd have the shape in hands. I also took pics. So when I went to the stores I first shown the pics, and then I placed the paper draft of size of my horse(s) under the saddles I liked. I could see right away whether the saddle is wide enough for my horse and whether it's high enough not to end up on withers (my paint is high-withered). Not the perfect way of doing things, but better than nothing and at least you can find out which saddles don't fit for sure.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a Big Horn Barrel saddle its so comfy


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

A used Billy Cook saddle


----------



## bumble26 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am on hunt for a saddle. I have one in mind but it is a brand I have never heard of, RCR JB


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

This guy makes some real nice stuff. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Riders-Choice-Saddle-Pad-Co

What impresses me is that it's all hand made right here in the USA and comes with a real-world warranty.

All that said.......
I use a "Ranch King" which was made by the old Tanner Leather Co in Ft Worth Texas.....many years ago. I don't know it's exact age but it's probably as old as me (and that's old).
It aint fancy but has a genuine oak tree & frame, big brass D-rings, wool fleecing and is constructed from buffalo hide. It is one is tuff saddle!

If it has any drawbacks, it's the weight. I'd reckon the thing must weigh close to 50 pounds with all the rigging. :shock: . 

My wife can't pick it up high enough to set it on a horse.
My big-boned QH loves it. But my skinny QH/TB mix mare runs at the sight of it. :lol: .

DGW


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got an American Saddlery saddle...... haven't ridden it, but it's amazingly beautiful.......


----------



## barrelracer74 (Mar 25, 2008)

*saddles*

I love my Carl Ammerman Barrel Saddle! Very nice hand made quality will last me forever!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Colorado Saddlery Equiflex that I LOVE!!!!!!!!! Wouldn't trade it for the world!! The Equi flex lets it fit most horses because it conforms to the horse.

I also have a gaited horse saddle also with Equiflex.... It's WONDERFUL as well!!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I use mainly Billy Cook saddles...around here Tiffany they will allow you to bring your horse to the store to "try out" different saddles..and most of the staff know how to fit the saddle to the horse...thats what i did


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I currently have a Circle Y Flex2 Topeka. Very comfy, but not built well. I'm selling it and buying a more durable saddle...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My husband just bought himself a REALLY nice saddle. It is a Western Star Saddle Shop trail saddle. It is beautiful, it has basket stamping with little tiny stars all over it. He rode Dumas in it yesterday and it fit like a dream! Him AND the horse! But the dang thing weighs about 50 pounds! (found it in a pawn shop for $300 that included an extra girth and saddle pad.)

I have a barrel saddle - don't know the maker but its a really nice saddle. ( got it at a horse auction for $125)

My old saddle - also no maker's mark This one is about 50yo. my gpa bought it for his kids to ride in. It really reminds me of an old Herford saddle. Super quality built.

Then my $50 yard sale saddle... It has severe wear but is still solid its nice to have an extra.

And last but not least we have a synthetic/leather saddle that was borrowed and it is junk! pinches the horse......we don't use that one any more. Guess I need to give it back. lol


----------

